# Can I super glue wisteria and other stem plants to leave rock?



## Johnny Relentless (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, all. I am setting up a new 20 gallon tank. I have a layer of potting soil and a layer of pool filter sand. I am having trouble keeping the stem plants down. I have seen several YouTube videos of people gluing plants to rocks and driftwood, but they all seem to be gluing Anubias and other plants with rhizomes. Is there any reason I couldn't do that with stem plants as well?


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Have a look half way through this video: 



 superglue would work fine doesn't have to be the branded stuff.


----------



## Johnny Relentless (Sep 2, 2007)

Perfect, thanks!


----------

